# General > Recipes >  mince soup..?

## plutonio

i used get mince soup when i was a kid and i loved it, does any body out there have a recipe for it?

----------


## Venture

Have PMd you with my recipe.

----------


## Saveman

Any chance you could post the recipe? or pm me with it?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## chaz

please can i have it also :Smile:  
thanks

----------


## sweetpea

I used to get tattie soup made with mince instead of boiling beef when I was a kid and it was great. I think it was just made the usuall way. I will try it and see if it works.

----------


## clash67

> Have PMd you with my recipe.


I love mince soup, can you pm me the recipe too please, however I think that it would be so popular you might want to just post it.

----------


## mrs n

this is what i call mince tattie soup, just take carrots, onion, swede, potatoes, chopped up, put in the pan with about 1/2lb mince and 2 chicken cubes and generously cover with water, cook till veg is soft and mash with potato masher

----------


## Venture

Take 1lb of STEAK mince and brown in some sunflower oil in a heavy bottomed or soup pan. Add about two and a half pints of BOILING water and two KNORR chicken stock cubes. Use chicken not beef as they make better soup. Take carrots, 2 leeks, 1 large onion and turnip diced and add to the liquid. Then roughly chop either kerrs pinks or red rooster potatoes into small chunks and add Use only these kind of potatoes as they soften easier and help to thicken the soup. Add as much veg as you like depending on how thick you want the soup. Simmer for about an hour or until the veg are soft. If its not thick enough use a potato masher. When ready add a knob of butter and stir and serve.

Sorry I dont have measurements as such but Im inclined to throw everything in. I find the thicker the soup the better.

----------


## SNOWDOG

Dont know how to make it (although it shouldnt be too hard) but i remember from a blurry time long ago buying pot noodles, egg rolls and his famous mince and tattie soup from oggies caravan which could be found on a saturday night opposite the courthouse in Wick. Maybe it was the many rum and blacks, but i thought it was the best soup id ever tasted! ::

----------

